# OBX Headers, Are They Any Good???



## KrysWitDaSE-R (Feb 16, 2007)

i was gonna go with the hotshot...but the guy retired...so i guess my only choice is the OBX headers...is it worth buying them??...Are there any more companies that make it for the SE-R???


and i heard greddy came out with a new v-manage....controls our version of VTECH!!...anybody no anything???


----------

